# Subwoofer Issue



## whinnnn (May 8, 2012)

I have a 12" alpine type r that randomly started making a thumping noise even when nothing is playing. It's a constant thump thump thump, however when I do a directly connection to the amp it works just fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

A sub won't make any noise with out power, so it must point to your amp. please explain a little better what problem your having. and what you mean by directly connecting it to the amp? why wouldn't you have it directly connected in the first place?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have a noise supressor installed. It blocks engine and other electrical interference from getting to your equipment if I remember correctly. Been a long time since I played with sub woofers. I must be getting old.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> Do you have a noise supressor installed. It blocks engine and other electrical interference from getting to your equipment if I remember correctly. Been a long time since I played with sub woofers. I must be getting old.


You have it. I have dealt with several vehicles that are bad about interference issues. GM vehicles are the worst culprits in my opinion.


----------

